# Eyesight for Armoured Soldier



## cf.junior (13 Dec 2010)

Do armoured soldiers require a keen eyesight? This is the trade I'm most interested in, and I have terrible eyesight (-5 on left, -4.5 on right).

Would this disqualify me as an armoured soldier candidate?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

Check here:  Enrollment Medical Standards

Mods, suggest a merge to:  Medical - Vision Questions


----------



## cf.junior (13 Dec 2010)

Where would -5 land in the V1 - V5 categories?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

I have no idea.


----------



## MMSS (13 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I have no idea.



I am not an expert however I believe this would be considered very poor. I had -6.25 in each eye and was completely disqualified for all service. One month ago however I had LASIK surgery after which I have been tested at 20/20 uncorrected vision. I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Occam (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> Where would -5 land in the V1 - V5 categories?



Search, man....

Start here - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html


----------



## cf.junior (13 Dec 2010)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I am not an expert however I believe this would be considered very poor. I had -6.25 in each eye and was completely disqualified for all service. One month ago however I had LASIK surgery after which I have been tested at 20/20 uncorrected vision. I strongly recommend it.



Don't your eyes have to have a stable prescription, which occurs around the mid twenties? I'm under 18 and I was planning on joining the forces as an armoured soldier after I graduated high school.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> Don't your eyes have to have a stable prescription, which occurs around the mid twenties? I'm under 18 and I was planning on joining the forces as an armoured soldier after I graduated high school.



Well, if your vision is bad to start with, I hardly think it will improve with age........


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> Do armoured soldiers require a keen eyesight? This is the trade I'm most interested in, and I have terrible eyesight (-5 on left, -4.5 on right).
> 
> Would this disqualify me as an armoured soldier candidate?



From what I've seen of the Armored world, keen eyesight isn't one of the requirements!! Joking!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Franko (13 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> From what I've seen of the Armored world, keen eyesight isn't one of the requirements!! Joking!!!!!!!! ;D



You'd think a bit differently if we were supporting you in Panjwaii.        

I know you can get in with glasses. A good friend of mine just got Lasik a few weeks ago and he was pretty bad before the surgery, now he's close to 20/20.

Best thing to do is ask a recruiter.

Regards


----------



## MMSS (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> Don't your eyes have to have a stable prescription, which occurs around the mid twenties? I'm under 18 and I was planning on joining the forces as an armoured soldier after I graduated high school.



This is true. It's always interesting to see how the situation can change when relevant details are omitted. It's possible that you may have to put your plans on hold for a few years.


----------



## cf.junior (13 Dec 2010)

MMSS said:
			
		

> This is true. It's always interesting to see how the situation can change when relevant details are omitted. It's possible that you may have to put your plans on hold for a few years.



Wow, eyesight is a turd in a punch bowl. Hopefully, the recruiter will be lenient and allow me to join the forces as an armoured soldier.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> Wow, eyesight is a turd in a punch bowl. Hopefully, the recruiter will be lenient and allow me to join the forces as an armoured soldier.



The Recruiter will not be lenient.  The Recruiter will follow the instructions and if you do not meet the Medical Standards to get into the CF, you will not.


----------



## MMSS (13 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Recruiter will not be lenient.  The Recruiter will follow the instructions and if you do not meet the Medical Standards to get into the CF, you will not.



This is what I was up against when I first applied. CFAT, interviews, everything went great. Then the letter stating "medically unfit for duty" and that was that. Having to wait a few years is not the end of the world - let me finish my degree, got a decent job, bought a house, and allowed me to afford the surgery.


----------



## Chang (13 Dec 2010)

I'm a -4.5 in one eye and 0 in the other and I landed a V4. I was disqualified from all combat arms trades (artillery, armoured, infantry...etc) but there are still other trades available as options if you prefer not to go the laser eye surgery route.


----------



## cf.junior (13 Dec 2010)

I'm more than willing to have laser eye surgery to allow me to participate in the forces as armoured.

Until my eyes stabilize, what do you recommend I do? University?

And would my terrible eyesight disqualify me from becoming armoured soldier in the reserves? Or would this apply for the regular forces only?


----------



## GAP (13 Dec 2010)

Enough already....you've been given excellent advice from SME's, and you're still whining and cajoling with the "what if's".  :


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Dec 2010)

I stand corrected. Armored soldiers need good eyesight to pick out distant targets and bring some death and destruction to those that need it.

Armored Recce on the other hand.......


----------



## Franko (13 Dec 2010)

cf . said:
			
		

> I'm more than willing to have laser eye surgery to allow me to participate in the forces as armoured.
> 
> Until my eyes stabilize, what do you recommend I do? University?
> 
> And would my terrible eyesight disqualify me from becoming armoured soldier in the reserves? Or would this apply for the regular forces only?



*Go in and talk to a recruiter!*

Regards


----------



## Journeyman (14 Dec 2010)

Globemaster said:
			
		

> .... but there are still other trades available


And if you're determined to go to Gagetown, Petawawa, or Wainwright as a single guy, you may not want perfect vision.


----------



## Loachman (14 Dec 2010)

It's a serious subject. I know. Somebody's whole future is at stake.

But:



			
				MGalantine said:
			
		

> Took martial arts and dance classes.



I tried not to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc8wQb0hGjo&feature=fvw

I really did. Honestly.

[/levity and mirth], and

[/http://www.picaroons.ca/products_warmer.asp]


----------



## medicineman (14 Dec 2010)

For the love of God - find out what your visual acuity is - that's something that looks like 20/something or 6/something -, look at the standards provided to you and if need be, apply the equation provided to ensure your corrected prescripton doesn't exceed -7.00 diopters.  The standards are based on visual acuity and THEN your correction.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2010)

On that note, perhaps this should be merged as suggested in the first reply.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> On that note, perhaps this should be merged as suggested in the first reply.



Or, we just end this one because it has come to the same conclusion as EVERY OTHER vision thread.

Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

